# E/O Tech vs Weapons Tech (Land)



## IcedSickle (2 Mar 2018)

Hey folks, 

Long time lurker here; I sent my application in on October of last year. Trade choices were Weapons Tech and Electronics/Optronics Tech, both obviously for the Regulars. I was extremely surprised and happy to find that my application was processed so quickly, as I've seen many on here that had been finding themselves waiting for a very long time for their chosen trades, but I digress:

This morning I received an offer of enrollment for the Electronics/Optronics Technician position. I'll admit that when I applied, this position seemed to be in demand, but I was really leaning more toward a Weapons Tech path. During the application process, I had asked the staff at my local centre about the possibility of the Wep Tech course opening up. While I was first told it was closed, later on they notified me that it was listed as in demand again. Perhaps I mistakenly got my hopes up and expected to hear my first choice first. 

I'm aware the two trades frequently cooperate, but I'm still finding it hard to make up my mind between the two. I really like the prospect of a hands-on, physical and mechanical side of the Weapons Tech trade, but I also think I could come to enjoy the sophistication of the E/O Tech trade (and the specialist pay, of course).

Anyone around that has (had) experience with either or both of these choices? Is there a benefit to waiting for the Wep Tech trade to open up, or am I wasting time? How similar are the two in an average, regular environment? I'll happily accept any and all answers, tips, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (2 Mar 2018)

IcedSickle said:
			
		

> How similar are the two in an average, regular environment?



This may help,

Electronic-Optronic Technician ( EO Tech )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/127388.0

WEAPONS TECHNICIAN - LAND
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17682.50


----------



## IcedSickle (2 Mar 2018)

Thank you mariomike for your quick response! These two links basically confirm what I already suspected would be the case going in; that they would be fairly similar in their job scope as support. My main concern is how enjoyable the work really is. I believe that work can be fun in the right capacity. I suppose it's a sort of loaded question, but I guess I'm looking to see what sort of satisfaction someone pulls from their work, if that makes any sense.

I just want to know if I'll really feel like I'm contributing enough in either trade. I'm not interested in receiving praise, I just want to know if the work they do is appreciated. 

(Hope this doesn't come off as conceited...)


----------



## mariomike (2 Mar 2018)

IcedSickle said:
			
		

> Thank you mariomike for your quick response!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## sidemount (2 Mar 2018)

IcedSickle said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> Long time lurker here; I sent my application in on October of last year. Trade choices were Weapons Tech and Electronics/Optronics Tech, both obviously for the Regulars. I was extremely surprised and happy to find that my application was processed so quickly, as I've seen many on here that had been finding themselves waiting for a very long time for their chosen trades, but I digress:
> 
> ...



I was an EO tech for 12 years before switching over to the dark side as an Officer 3 year ago.

Both EO and Weapons work pretty closely together. Every time you deploy to the field as a 1st line repair team, an EO tech is always paired with a Weapons tech. The work isn't so much that it is similar, it's just that the systems are integrated. A lot of the armament we use is either controlled by electronics or there is an optical sighting system on it. Weapons techs only work on the armament. Think of a gun smith...that is 90% of what they do. (they also fix a some other kit as well and do laser engraving) EO focuses on the electronics side and optical side. EO also maintains smaller generators and does field power distribution.

The 2 trades become pretty familiar with the other trades equipment and end up assisting the other. However at no point will one trade complete the repairs of the other trade....safety and liability come into play.

The question would be would you rather work on electronics, electrical, and optics or do you want to do gun smithing?

If you have any other specific questions, feel free to shoot me a PM. I'm more than happy to answer anything I can.

Cheers!


----------



## IcedSickle (2 Mar 2018)

sidemount said:
			
		

> Every time you deploy to the field as a 1st line repair team, an EO tech is always paired with a Weapons tech.



I kind of suspected this, but wasn't aware that they actually paired us up. Neat!


> Think of a gun smith...that is 90% of what they do.



This is pretty much what I'm most interested in, I was just unsure of exactly how much of the work really was working with small arms.


> The 2 trades become pretty familiar with the other trades equipment and end up assisting the other. However at no point will one trade complete the repairs of the other trade....safety and liability come into play.
> 
> The question would be would you rather work on electronics, electrical, and optics or do you want to do gunsmithing?



I really, really wish I could do both, but I think I'm still leaning toward Weapons Tech. I'm just afraid that it's going to end up taking a really long time before I find a position opening up anytime soon.


----------



## sidemount (2 Mar 2018)

If weapons tech is what you really want then wait for it. The trade is quite small (250ish Canada wide) so it may take a while but it is your career. I know and have worked with lots of weapons guys and most love what they do. 

Buck_HRA is a recruiter and may be able to give you actual intake numbers for weapons tech. I think there is another post somewhere where people ask him that.




Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (5 Mar 2018)

W TECH L is filled for 17/18; for 18/19 the projected intake (as of today's date) is 49 but might change.

A note about your Occupation Choices.  A common mistake among people applying is that they think #1, #2, and #3 relates to your preference (i.e. you want to do job #1 more than job #3).  You must be as willing to take job choice #3 as you are job choice #1.

For selections you might be higher on the merit list for choice #3 than you are for choice #1 and this is why an offer for choice #2 or #3 could come before an offer for choice #1.


----------



## IcedSickle (5 Mar 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> W TECH L is filled for 17/18; for 18/19 the projected intake (as of today's date) is 49 but might change.



So very little chance of me seeing a spot open up anytime soon then? Darn. This makes the decision harder!  ullhair:


----------

